

In Japan, Living Large In Really Tiny Houses - jagjit
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=128953596&sc=fb&cc=fp

======
whakojacko
Really cool designs, but the sizes themselves arent all that impressive IMO. A
300sqft lot with 3 floors can probably be at least 800sq ft of space, which
isnt that bad at all. I was much more impressed by the converting apartment in
under 350 sq ft of space that was posted on HN a few months ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1294480>)

~~~
GFischer
As I posted in that thread, I live in 150 square feet (by necessity).

I agree that the Hong Kong solution is very cool (I love the hammock) (direct
video link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-iFJ3ncIDo> ).

My version is having to move the computer desk that's in front of the
wardrobe, having a bunk bed that turns into a double bed, and moving the couch
when I want to go to the bathroom (also very cramped with the toilet in the
shower stall).

Of the houses depicted in the article, I liked "Penguin House" the best - the
others are just not sunny enough - what's with modern architects' disdain of
large windows and balconies...

I'm still amazed that the housing boom hasn't exploded in Uruguay (it's
bizarre that housing is cheaper in most of the United States than in
Montevideo - ok, NY and Silicon Valley excluded). The arcane government
regulations and heavy taxing of for-profit development is really weighing us
down (end rant).

------
fmora
I know I'm suppose to like this feel good small houses thing. It makes a lot
of sense to sleep in a small house if that is within your means. But you know,
I still like my average sized american home. Although I used to live in a tiny
studio and loved it because it was only me. I could not imagine myself raising
a family in a small place like that. I like small living spaces if I'm by
myself. I need a bigger space for my family.

------
kiba
I prefer to have lot of lands and lot of space to conduct scientific
experiment, build rockets and train network and generally engage in hacking
physical stuff.

Still, I might make use of small space design principle for my imaginary
hacker mansion, if only to make use of it more efficiently and make my house
feel larger than it really is.

------
astine
Ick. I'm not sure I'd like to live in a giant cinderblock, especially not one
with tiny windows spread all over the walls. It looks so disorienting, I don't
think I'd ever feel comfortable in a room like that.

------
petercooper
Tiny houses that still, mostly, look to be half empty due to a minimalist
aesthetic. Except the 6' wide house, they all look roomier than mine and I've
got a wife and baby kicking around :-)

------
sliverstorm
That's really cool! I want one :)

In all seriousness though I think if my property was 6' wide my first move
would be build a basement and sub-basement and sub-sub-basement. The ground
floor would be for my motorcycles, kitchen on the 2nd floor, den in the
basement, sleeping in the sub and storage in the sub-sub. You'd barely need
any square footage, especially if you use ladders instead of stairs.

I guess you could say I'm thinking like a submarine designer?

~~~
mikecane
>>>especially if you use ladders instead of stairs.

Unless you break a leg or ankle or even an arm.

~~~
sliverstorm
Unless I break both arms, or both legs, or an arm and a leg, I'm not letting
that stop me!

~~~
mikecane
I almost broke an ankle once and lived in a place with stairs. Doing stairs
with crutches was bad enough. I don't think I could have handled a ladder!
Good luck.

------
reader5000
Wow, those are some inspiring living spaces.

